# Whistles



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Without, easier to blow and much less apt to freeze up in the winter.
I have a tried a bunch of different whistles and have pretty much settled on one for yard training, and one for the field.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'm the opposite, I prefer one with a pea. I think everyone just has to get a variety until you find one you really like.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

These are my guys:








Amazon.com : Acme Tornado T2000 Pealess Whistle (Lime Green) : Coach And Referee Whistles : Sports & Outdoors


Amazon.com : Acme Tornado T2000 Pealess Whistle (Lime Green) : Coach And Referee Whistles : Sports & Outdoors



www.amazon.com





They're even on sale! I just bought ten of them


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> These are my guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They remind me of a Fox 40 whistle. Do they have the same sound?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Holly, I wouldn't know what a Fox 40 whistle sounds like as I don't train with one, sorry!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

K9-Design said:


> Hi Holly, I wouldn't know what a Fox 40 whistle sounds like as I don't train with one, sorry!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

To me they have an uncomfortable ear piercing sound. I try not be close to anyone using one. I think I heard they send a lot of sound out laterally. 
I think I was given an Acme at some point, maybe I’ll dig it out.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

This is what I've been using. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050IDYGY/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_8?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I nearly always have Gonia pealess whistle with me on a lanyard. I use it for yard training, pheasant hunting,etc.

For field work I use this.








It is a "Windstorm" whistle glued to a sport dog megaphone.


----------

